# Comparing rockford subs to FI, DC, Sundown



## Cruzer

Ok so i have a question because its really impossible for me to know or guess.
Im hoping someone has heard some rockford fosgate subs, and also heard some well built subs like FI, DC, sundown, image dynamics, etc.

I had two rockford fosgate punch stage 2 12s getting 400 rms (underpowered because they are rated for 250 each i gave only 200) and those things were plenty loud. I think if i gave them full power it would have been all i would want, anything more would just hurt my ears...

So im trying to compare that to say 1 15" FI SSD. Will this 15" rated at 800 be about the same output? Less output? more output? the 15 would have less cone area, but wants more rms power, and is built like a tank.

Or how about comparing the rockfords to a sundown sa-12? the sa-12 is rated at 600 rms, has less cone area than the 2 RF 12s, but has more rms and is built like a tank as well.

I should get my paypal straightened out today so ill be ready to buy something. Im just hoping i can find out, hey that FI SSD 15" is gonna be louder than my 2 RF 12s so i might not wanna get that, get the 12" version. Or the 2 RF 12s be louder than the 15 FI SSD so i need the 18" SSD to have about the same output.

I currently have 2 polk aduio MM1040 10" subs. The SQ is amazing, but i want more output, maybe not quite as loud as the 2 RF 12s, but kinda close. So how does something like the sundown sa-12 compare to my 2 polks? its less cone area, and is only rated 100 less rms than the 2 polks combined. in my case they would both receive 870 watts. would the sa-12 get slightly louder than the 2 polks, but not as loud as the 2 RF 12s? that would be ideal, kinda in the middle.

sorry for the long post, just trying to learn =/


----------



## Danometal

Cruzer said:


> Ok so i have a question because its really impossible for me to know or guess.
> Im hoping someone has heard some rockford fosgate subs, and also heard some well built subs like FI, DC, sundown, image dynamics, etc.
> 
> I had two rockford fosgate punch stage 2 12s getting 400 rms (underpowered because they are rated for 250 each i gave only 200) and those things were plenty loud. I think if i gave them full power it would have been all i would want, anything more would just hurt my ears...
> 
> So im trying to compare that to say 1 15" FI SSD. Will this 15" rated at 800 be about the same output? Less output? more output? the 15 would have less cone area, but wants more rms power, and is built like a tank.
> 
> Or how about comparing the rockfords to a sundown sa-12? the sa-12 is rated at 600 rms, has less cone area than the 2 RF 12s, but has more rms and is built like a tank as well.
> 
> I should get my paypal straightened out today so ill be ready to buy something. Im just hoping i can find out, hey that FI SSD 15" is gonna be louder than my 2 RF 12s so i might not wanna get that, get the 12" version. Or the 2 RF 12s be louder than the 15 FI SSD so i need the 18" SSD to have about the same output.
> 
> I currently have 2 polk aduio MM1040 10" subs. The SQ is amazing, but i want more output, maybe not quite as loud as the 2 RF 12s, but kinda close. So how does something like the sundown sa-12 compare to my 2 polks? its less cone area, and is only rated 100 less rms than the 2 polks combined. in my case they would both receive 870 watts. would the sa-12 get slightly louder than the 2 polks, but not as loud as the 2 RF 12s? that would be ideal, kinda in the middle.
> 
> sorry for the long post, just trying to learn =/


I haven't heard the Rockfords, but they look quite nice. I've been brutally beating on a Rockford p1000-1bd for over a year and it just takes it all day long. I don't see how their amps can be that solid and their subs be garbage like so many shout.

I would suggest RE audio. I got a SE/x 15 D4 from audiosavings.com (great online store) for $180 shipped. I've had it in 3 different boxes already just experimenting, and it completely murders the lows. That's what I would do with 800 watts.

BTW, I live in Smyrna too. When I build my 4.75 cubes @ 26 hz box I'll have to demo for you. Right now it's in 2.6 sealed. Sounds great, but not as loud as when it was in my 4 cubes @ 31 hz box. Still destroys the lows in 2.6 sealed!!

I've looked at FI, but I wasn't crazy about most of their subs' highish resonant frequencies. I've never heard a Sundown sub, but I heard one of their amps. And, ID is too much $ for me. Like JL, they shouldn't be THAT proud of their subs to ask us to come off that much money, IMHO.


----------



## DarkScorpion

I wouldn't recommend new RE stuff at all. Quality isn't up to what it used to be, and with many other choices out there that are just as good or better at a similar price, I would avoid it.


----------



## Danometal

DarkScorpion said:


> I wouldn't recommend new RE stuff at all. Quality isn't up to what it used to be, and with many other choices out there that are just as good or better at a similar price, I would avoid it.


I dunno. This is by far my favorite sub to date. It absolutely destroys my DD 1515 I had running previously in every conceivable way; low end extension, sheer volume, versatility (great sealed or ported), and even efficiency, and of course, the RE was $180 vs. the $255 I paid for the DD. Wins so hard.

BTW, I see Kicker getting a lot of hate on forums, but I properly installed a CVR 15 in my wife's car, and it's an efficient beast in every respect. It hits decently low for only having 12ish mm Xmax too. 

I can only imagine Rockford's subs are of this same context, but I haven't heard one to be sure.

All this is IMHO though. 

Peace.


----------



## cubdenno

Cruzer said:


> Ok so i have a question because its really impossible for me to know or guess.
> Im hoping someone has heard some rockford fosgate subs, and also heard some well built subs like FI, DC, sundown, image dynamics, etc.
> 
> I had two rockford fosgate punch stage 2 12s getting 400 rms (underpowered because they are rated for 250 each i gave only 200) and those things were plenty loud. I think if i gave them full power it would have been all i would want, anything more would just hurt my ears...
> 
> So im trying to compare that to say 1 15" FI SSD. Will this 15" rated at 800 be about the same output? Less output? more output? the 15 would have less cone area, but wants more rms power, and is built like a tank.
> 
> Or how about comparing the rockfords to a sundown sa-12? the sa-12 is rated at 600 rms, has less cone area than the 2 RF 12s, but has more rms and is built like a tank as well.
> 
> I should get my paypal straightened out today so ill be ready to buy something. Im just hoping i can find out, hey that FI SSD 15" is gonna be louder than my 2 RF 12s so i might not wanna get that, get the 12" version. Or the 2 RF 12s be louder than the 15 FI SSD so i need the 18" SSD to have about the same output.
> 
> I currently have 2 polk aduio MM1040 10" subs. The SQ is amazing, but i want more output, maybe not quite as loud as the 2 RF 12s, but kinda close. So how does something like the sundown sa-12 compare to my 2 polks? its less cone area, and is only rated 100 less rms than the 2 polks combined. in my case they would both receive 870 watts. would the sa-12 get slightly louder than the 2 polks, but not as loud as the 2 RF 12s? that would be ideal, kinda in the middle.
> 
> sorry for the long post, just trying to learn =/


As for the rockfords, honestly, the odds of you hearing a difference between 400 and 500 watts on the pair are rather low. 

i am a big fan of big speakers. Now that said, the most important thing in a vehicle is the enclosure and how it interacts with the vehicle acoustics. easiest way to get around this is IB, or just run a sealed enclosure. Downfall of that is you can get louder with a properly designed enclosure.

As for 15's, The Dayton reference series HO line is fantastic in the car. You don't get "name brand" recognition" but instead you get a great performing sub that pounds out bass as good or better than most "car brand" subs for less money. In 2 cu. ft ported it get just ridiculous. great output and musical. For under 175 bucks

Don't get me wrong, DC and Sundown and Fi all have great products. I love my Sundown amp. I have heard all three brands. Which is loudest? It all came down to install and power applied. And by install, I mean enclosure design and integration into the acoustics of the car. Of course you can slap together a ported box throw it in the vehicle and hope for the best.


----------



## passtim

If ya like the Polk MMs, why not try their new MM15 less than 5 inches mounting depth and needs only 1.5 cu ft.


----------



## Cruzer

@danometal - we really need to hook up, i just want to see what others subs can do. i can demo the rockfords for u. they get plenty loud, and do great on rap and hip hop, but on some heavy metal, they just have a huge difference in SQ compared to my polks.

@cubdenno - i totally forgot about the dayton ho, i remember people saying great things about the 10 and 12, but they all suggested ported so hard... i have a 1.5 cubic foot sealed box on its way, should i not get the dayton if im gonna run it sealed? also its only 4 ohm, i dont see DVC, so i can only run it at 4 ohms which means under powering which sucks and i dont see box recommendations to see if my 1.5 is good enough

as for dc, sundown, fi, i dont care which is loudest, i want good SQ and they are all known for getting plenty loud, but my rockfords got loud, and sound like butt... i dont want to repeat that...

@passtim - i would love to try that mm15, however its $180 so i was looking at the other options i had for $180-200 and i just figured a 15" fI SSD, or dc lvl 3 15" both being $20 more but would be well worth it. Maybe not? i know when i say something about polk, everyone laughs, not that i care, but perhaps they have heard fi, dc, sundown and know they are amazing.

anywho the point of the thread is, how do u guys think something like a 15" FI SSD will sound vs 2 RF p2 12s? like is it going to be similar output? the 15" has less cone area but is built better than the RF, so will it be less output, but still pretty close?


----------



## Danometal

Cruzer said:


> @danometal - we really need to hook up, i just want to see what others subs can do. i can demo the rockfords for u. they get plenty loud, and do great on rap and hip hop, but on some heavy metal, they just have a huge difference in SQ compared to my polks.
> 
> @cubdenno - i totally forgot about the dayton ho, i remember people saying great things about the 10 and 12, but they all suggested ported so hard... i have a 1.5 cubic foot sealed box on its way, should i not get the dayton if im gonna run it sealed? also its only 4 ohm, i dont see DVC, so i can only run it at 4 ohms which means under powering which sucks and i dont see box recommendations to see if my 1.5 is good enough
> 
> as for dc, sundown, fi, i dont care which is loudest, i want good SQ and they are all known for getting plenty loud, but my rockfords got loud, and sound like butt... i dont want to repeat that...
> 
> @passtim - i would love to try that mm15, however its $180 so i was looking at the other options i had for $180-200 and i just figured a 15" fI SSD, or dc lvl 3 15" both being $20 more but would be well worth it. Maybe not? i know when i say something about polk, everyone laughs, not that i care, but perhaps they have heard fi, dc, sundown and know they are amazing.
> 
> anywho the point of the thread is, how do u guys think something like a 15" FI SSD will sound vs 2 RF p2 12s? like is it going to be similar output? the 15" has less cone area but is built better than the RF, so will it be less output, but still pretty close?


Yea, Cruzer, Pm me sometime and I'll demo the RE. For a single sub sealed it performs. Also, do the rockords have that bad of SQ? I was hoping they were decent just because.


----------



## Cruzer

Ill let u be the judge, I guess they not terrible but compared to my polks that are sq subs u can easily hear a difference and I don't like the fosgates. Put them I'm the gf car lol

I'm gonna hear a 12 w7 after work maybe that will give me a new perspective on what I want and comparing subs


----------



## DC925

How do the polks do with hip hop and rap?


----------



## cubdenno

Cruzer said:


> Ill let u be the judge, I guess they not terrible but compared to my polks that are sq subs u can easily hear a difference and I don't like the fosgates. Put them I'm the gf car lol
> 
> I'm gonna hear a 12 w7 after work maybe that will give me a new perspective on what I want and comparing subs


If I recall, the sealed enclosure for the 15HO from Dayton is like 1.8 cu.ft on the small end. You could run it in a smaller enclosure but it restricts low end a little.

In almost every case of "bad sounding" subs, it was an enclosure issue. Not trying to be argumentative on this point but it was. Hell you can buy a high dollar "SQ" sub and in the wrong enclosure it sounds like ass.

As for under powering a sub, meh... Whats the worst thing? it's just not as loud.


----------



## Ovalevader

I've owned some Rockford subs... Were they good? Sure. Would I pay twice the price over a "DIY" brand? No freaking way.


----------



## Cruzer

DC925 said:


> How do the polks do with hip hop and rap?


If you want great SQ, but still be able to hit with rap and hip hop, i would suggest the 12" version of the polk MM series. mm1240.

or tho i have not heard it, i bet the FI Q is a great SQ sub and will get redic loud


----------



## Ovalevader

Fi Q is a great sub, I've owned two. Great SQ in a sealed box, and they get nice and loud in a ported box. Only problem I have with Fi subs is the terminals on them. The black peices that hold them onto the baskets fall off.


----------



## Cruzer

have u heard an SSD sub by FI?


----------



## Ovalevader

Nope, I've only heard the BTL and the 10,12, and 15 inch Q's


----------



## craracer05

Rockford amps are sick as far as subs go though we mainly sell p2's and p3's
The p3's seem to take the most abuse out of the whole line up. Both sound similar just the power handling doubles. I've seen p3's take 750-800 watts for months on end before the coils smoke and the are only rated for 500 watts.


----------



## Cruzer

craracer05 said:


> Rockford amps are sick as far as subs go though we mainly sell p2's and p3's
> The p3's seem to take the most abuse out of the whole line up. Both sound similar just the power handling doubles. I've seen p3's take 750-800 watts for months on end before the coils smoke and the are only rated for 500 watts.


Ya but i dont see a p3 rated at 500 rms getting as loud as say a sundown sa-12. Though i guess the sa-12 is $40 more but probably worth it.

then compare a FI SSD 12" should dominate both as far as output, takes 800 rms, costs $10 less than a sa-12 and only $30 more than the p3

tho those are all guesses, ive only heard the p2


----------



## Danometal

Cruzer said:


> Ya but i dont see a p3 rated at 500 rms getting as loud as say a sundown sa-12. Though i guess the sa-12 is $40 more but probably worth it.
> 
> then compare a FI SSD 12" should dominate both as far as output, takes 800 rms, costs $10 less than a sa-12 and only $30 more than the p3
> 
> tho those are all guesses, ive only heard the p2


Were your P2s sealed or ported, and what frequency if ported?

Also, I've read the SSD wants 1000+ RMS in real life to really shine.


----------



## will3

SSA Shop - Incriminator Audio 12" 187
SSA Shop - SSA Dcon 12D4 subwoofer300rms
On 800 wrms in a ported enclosure 1.75ft3 -2.25ft3 per sub tuned to between 28- 35hz ( installed correctly )


----------



## Cruzer

Danometal said:


> Were your P2s sealed or ported, and what frequency if ported?
> 
> Also, I've read the SSD wants 1000+ RMS in real life to really shine.


they were sealed.

im not certain but im pretty confident a 15" ssd sealed and everything, is gonna be loud enough for me... we will see tho



will3 said:


> SSA Shop - Incriminator Audio 12" 187
> SSA Shop - SSA Dcon 12D4 subwoofer300rms
> On 800 wrms in a ported enclosure 1.75ft3 -2.25ft3 per sub tuned to between 28- 35hz ( installed correctly )


what are u listing these for? u didnt say anything like either of these are better than a RF p2, or anything.


----------



## Danometal

I have my RE SE/x 15 sealed in a smallish 2.6 cubes box, and it's decently loud. The most obvious trait of this alignment is that, with cabin gain, its response sounds flat from LPF down to 25ish.

Ported was incredibly loud, 4 + dbs louder at some frequencies according to WinISD. I would say that was right on actually. However, I'm leaning towards the flatter response of the sealed. 

And then there's either the total loss of the whole trunk, or just about a third or so of it. I'm always grocery getting, and having some trunk space is not overrated at all. lol


----------



## Oliver

I've got a 12" sub in a 1 ft^3 box and it is rattling the mirrors plus there is still room in the trunk for groceries in a civic


----------



## Danometal

a$$hole said:


> I've got a 12" sub in a 1 ft^3 box and it is rattling the mirrors plus there is still room in the trunk for groceries in a civic


It's refreshing to see many of you seasoned enthusiasts working towards a justifiable compromise between SQ and functionality. I surely enjoyed running my ported box which took the whole trunk, as it's sheer output was quite intense, but another side of me said, "Really? No trunk space at all?" Dang voices in my head.

BTW, what 12 inch sub are you running?


----------



## Oliver

IDMAX right at this moment.


----------



## Danometal

a$$hole said:


> IDMAX right at this moment.


I may try one sometime. I hear they're very nice for SQ with output.


----------



## will3

Cruzer said:


> they were sealed.
> 
> im not certain but im pretty confident a 15" ssd sealed and everything, is gonna be loud enough for me... we will see tho
> 
> 
> 
> what are u listing these for? u didnt say anything like either of these are better than a RF p2, or anything.


oops my bad, somehow I was reading you were looking for 2 12" subwoofers for 800 wrms , for SQ and output better than the P2's , the heat seems to be getting to me a little more than I thought


----------



## BumpinMyVolvo

Get 2 sundown SA-8's that would be fun

RE: 3.28 ohms (series)
FS: 41.6 Hz
Qes: 0.513
Qms: 6.606
Qts: 0.476
Le: 2.778 mH
Vas: 3.285 L
BL: 17.138 N/A
Cms: 83.341 um/N
Mms: 175.654 g
Sens: 78.476 dB @ 1w/1m
POWER: 400 RMS

5.25" depth
8.25" overall basket OD (no gasket)
7.25" cut-out diameter
6.25" magnet diameter 

My brother has one right now and it sounds quite good!


----------



## Cruzer

So i just got my 15" FI SSD hooked up and checked it out. It was my first listen to perhaps time will change my view.

Im disappointed in output honestly. It is louder than my 2 polk audio mm10s, but those are SQ subs so thats to be expected.

Compared to my old rockford fosgate p2 12s, its not as loud. Now i know yes it has less cone area so its to be expected its not as loud. However, everyone says such bad things about like RF, kicker or w/e. I dont see what this FI SSD has over a p2 15 other than better SQ because despite putting out over double the wattage to this 1 15, its still not quite as loud as the RF 12s. Its not a huge difference considering cone area but i guess i expected more. Though this one of FI's lower lines, its the budget daily driver lineup or w/e.

I bet the FI Q is great...


----------



## Oliver

Cruzer said:


> I bet the FI Q is great...


Probably 

I've never ran an ID or IDQ , I like and run IDMAX or Digital Designs 9512G {dual 1 ohm coils on the DD}, all the frills


----------



## Danometal

Yea, twice the cone area theoretically doubles the output and all that. However, I would be willing to bet that your sub is simply not broken in yet. Most decent subs get noticable louder after break in. My wife's CVR 15 did just that actually.

What kind of airspace is in your box? Did you stuff it?


----------



## Cruzer

Danometal said:


> Yea, twice the cone area theoretically doubles the output and all that. However, I would be willing to bet that your sub is simply not broken in yet. Most decent subs get noticable louder after break in. My wife's CVR 15 did just that actually.
> 
> What kind of airspace is in your box? Did you stuff it?


i didnt get it brand new, but i msg the guy i got it from and asked if it was still kinda new. It sounds slightly funny and like it still needs to be broke in, but im not sure. It could be older and been pushed really hard and not performing like it should.

the internal volume of my box is 2.4 cubes. not sure if u count the sub displacement, if u do then its 2.2 cubic foot internal


----------



## Danometal

Cruzer said:


> i didnt get it brand new, but i msg the guy i got it from and asked if it was still kinda new. It sounds slightly funny and like it still needs to be broke in, but im not sure. It could be older and been pushed really hard and not performing like it should.
> 
> the internal volume of my box is 2.4 cubes. not sure if u count the sub displacement, if u do then its 2.2 cubic foot internal


Airspace sounds about right. Definitely stuff it with 2 lbs (2 bags) of polyfill (Polyfill BRAND from Walmart. The other kind they have sucks.) You might want to consider shining a flashlight through the cooling vents to see what the coils look like. I know all too much about frying coils. I have a DD 1515 D4 with cooked coils. It's just a giant paperweight until I sell it for like $50 or get it reconed. I like my RE sub better though.


----------



## Ovalevader

That's not really a fair assessment. 2 12's have quite a bit more cone area than a 15, it's actually closer to an 18. And when we are talking about loudness, cone area is king. Yes, xmax comes into play as well, but usually more throw requires a bigger surround, taking up cone area, so it evens out in the end (except a few "tall surround" subs). So assuming sensitivity (power handling, basically) is the same, you won't get much of a difference between sub A and sub B, the differences lie in sq and build quality per dollar. Where Fi, dc, ssa etc blow Rockford and kicker out of the water.


----------



## Cruzer

Ovalevader said:


> That's not really a fair assessment. 2 12's have quite a bit more cone area than a 15, it's actually closer to an 18. And when we are talking about loudness, cone area is king. Yes, xmax comes into play as well, but usually more throw requires a bigger surround, taking up cone area, so it evens out in the end (except a few "tall surround" subs). So assuming sensitivity (power handling, basically) is the same, you won't get much of a difference between sub A and sub B, the differences lie in sq and build quality per dollar. Where Fi, dc, ssa etc blow Rockford and kicker out of the water.


Thats the whole point of this thread. Before i made my recent FI purchase, i was trying to get people to explain their experience, or their knowledge of comparing subs i had heard, with stuff they have heard.

For example, i was hoping to find someone who had heard rockford p2 12s, and also heard say 2 fi ssd 12s and could tell me, man those fi ssd had way more output over the RF subs. Then i would be like, dude knows because he has heard both...

My goal was to get output between my 2 polk 10s and my 2 fosgate 12s, and i succeeded nicely. However, after reading so much bad stuff on caraudio.com about how RF subs suck and how fi, dc, ssa are the best. I figured the difference between technology, build, etc. the 1 15 would be close enough to the 2 12s granted the disadvantage in cone area.

If were going to get really detailed here we can look at it like this...
my RF p2 12s set me back a total of 250$ tax, shipping, etc.
2 fi SSD 12s would set me back $360 and thats no options, who knows if tax or shipping are included or extra.

Well by god the FI better be able to outperform the fosgate subs... they cost over $100 more... You get what u pay for...


----------



## Oliver

Cruzer said:


> If were going to get really detailed here we can look at it like this...
> my RF p2 12s set me back a total of 250$ tax, shipping, etc.
> 2 fi SSD 12s would set me back $360 and thats no options, who knows if tax or shipping are included or extra.
> 
> Well by god the FI better be able to outperform the fosgate subs... they cost over $100 more... You get what u pay for...


The FI's like girls that cost more are prettier 

The RF's are louder


----------



## Danometal

a$$hole said:


> The FI's like girls that cost more are prettier
> 
> The RF's are louder


I think the Rockfords are quite nice looking, especially the basket. The T2s are kinda fugly though.


----------



## Ovalevader

Cruzer said:


> Thats the whole point of this thread. Before i made my recent FI purchase, i was trying to get people to explain their experience, or their knowledge of comparing subs i had heard, with stuff they have heard.
> 
> For example, i was hoping to find someone who had heard rockford p2 12s, and also heard say 2 fi ssd 12s and could tell me, man those fi ssd had way more output over the RF subs. Then i would be like, dude knows because he has heard both...
> 
> My goal was to get output between my 2 polk 10s and my 2 fosgate 12s, and i succeeded nicely. However, after reading so much bad stuff on caraudio.com about how RF subs suck and how fi, dc, ssa are the best. I figured the difference between technology, build, etc. the 1 15 would be close enough to the 2 12s granted the disadvantage in cone area.
> 
> If were going to get really detailed here we can look at it like this...
> my RF p2 12s set me back a total of 250$ tax, shipping, etc.
> 2 fi SSD 12s would set me back $360 and thats no options, who knows if tax or shipping are included or extra.
> 
> Well by god the FI better be able to outperform the fosgate subs... they cost over $100 more... You get what u pay for...


Now you're comparing apples to oranges. The p2's handle 400 rms for a pair, the ssd's are rated for 1600 a pair (known to do well more than that with bp). Will the RF's be louder off 400 watts? Of course, the sensitivity of the coil and suspension aren't designed to withstand 1600 watts. The Fi X's 12's are a better comparison to P2's, they are cheaper, handle more power, better build quality, and easily reconable (you can recone them to 15's down the road for 60 bucks if you wanted).

Now that I've looked up the P2 stats, even the two P2's versus one SSD 15's isn't a fair comparison, one SSD will take 800 watts...

Now, show me the comparable Fosgate sub, and then talk about the price difference...


----------



## Cruzer

Your still not understanding the point of the thread. Its not to compare this sub vs this sub for the $ and blah blah blah.

U accidentally answered what i was asking and the whole point of the thread.


Ovalevader said:


> The Fi X's 12's are a better comparison to P2's, they are cheaper, handle more power, better build quality


This is exactly what i was asking...

Everyone says stuff like RF and kicker can easily be outdone for the $. So ya instead of buying those p2s like 2 years ago, if someone would have shown me these FI X i would have def grabbed 2 of them, cheaper, and easily without a doubt do the same exact thing. And since everyone would be telling me hey these will do more than those fosgates, then i would have made a great purchase...

so when i created the thread, i was trying to get output between my RF p2 12s, and my polk audio 10s. the p2s were about all the output ill ever want... so u could have come on here and said, those FI X 12s would give u about the same output (maybe more but u could turn it down, but still have the output if needed...) but would have better SQ. Then perhaps instead of getting this 15 fi ssd, i could have got 2 fi x 12s for pretty close to same price and been even more happy...


----------



## Ovalevader

So with 2.4 cubes now I assume your setup is sealed correct? Have you considered building a ported box? My current Q 15 is in a pretty small box, its 3.5-3.6 cubes before displacement and with a 6" aero tuned to 31 ends up being just above 3 cubes after displacement, so if you could squeeze in another 1.1 or so cubes, I think you'd definately find the output you are looking for.


----------



## cubdenno

For god's sake!!! It's just subs... Unless you are throwing kilowatts at them, it really (and I mean this) doesn't matter what sub you have. It really (and I mean this) matters that the enclosure is suited to the woofers and the vehicle. Find a brand that you think will make your friends ooooh and ahhhh or get same performance with a lesser known brand and save some money. Hoffmans law governs all woofs. The same. If you are going to spend big money on a woofer, at least get something for it instead of a sticker. Like a competent motor design, something new tech that is proven to actually do something. Otherwise, If it's just a "same ol design" woofer, than it doesn't matter really what you get. an 80-120 dollar woofer is not necessarily less good than a 300 dollar woofer. If you look and open your mind to alternate brands again odds are that you will achieve as good or better BASS than spending extra money on one of those cool brands.


----------



## Danometal

cubdenno said:


> For god's sake!!! It's just subs... Unless you are throwing kilowatts at them, it really (and I mean this) doesn't matter what sub you have. It really (and I mean this) matters that the enclosure is suited to the woofers and the vehicle. Find a brand that you think will make your friends ooooh and ahhhh or get same performance with a lesser known brand and save some money. Hoffmans law governs all woofs. The same. If you are going to spend big money on a woofer, at least get something for it instead of a sticker. Like a competent motor design, something new tech that is proven to actually do something. Otherwise, If it's just a "same ol design" woofer, than it doesn't matter really what you get. an 80-120 dollar woofer is not necessarily less good than a 300 dollar woofer. If you look and open your mind to alternate brands again odds are that you will achieve as good or better BASS than spending extra money on one of those cool brands.


Personally, I look at specs and read reviews, and of course weigh the implications for my wallet. Basically, ANY brand could win me over if I like the specs, reviews are good, and the price is right. Heck, I have some Kenwood shallow mount 12s, and they're freaking awesome, but Kenwood isn't known for making great subs.

Although, I went with a SE/x 15 recently for $180, and it looks like it's a survivor for the long haul... If it blows, back to the internet to see what's up.


----------



## Danometal

*** I have a winISD plot for your sub, Cruzer, but I can't figure ou how to post it...


----------

